# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Lelang Koi >  Shusui F1 Ogata,Shiro ginrin Blitar s/d SABTU 19/9/09pk22.30

## ferzz

Dear Om Moderator,

Permisi lelang 2 ekor ikan korban gempa yah. 
Ikan sobat saya ini terpaksa dilepas karena waktu gempa kemarin ini, kolamnya jadi bocor..

Lelang sampai dengan hari Sabtu, 19 September 2009 pkl 22.30, waktu server KOI's
1. Shusui F1 Ogata ukuran +/- 23 cm

2. Shiro ginrin Blitar +25 cm


- Pemenang Jakarta Ambil di rumah, Jakarta Barat karena ikan sudh ada di saya.
- Pemenang diluar Jakarta, bisa menunjuk agen kurir yang dipercaya oleh pemenang, dan biaya pengiriman serta packingnya menjadi tanggungan pemenang lelang.
- 5 % dari harga pemenang akan disumbangkan untuk majalah KOI's
- Harga mulai utk Shusui F1 Ogata Rp 100.000, kelipatan bebas
- Harga mulai utk Shiro ginrin  Rp 100.000, kelipatan bebas
Silahkan...    ::

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ferzz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ad666

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## e-koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

